# How do I re-open a PR?



## rainer_d (Nov 18, 2015)

I have an issue with www/roundcube, that is supposed to be fixed.
Except, it isn't (for me).

PR 203260

How can the PR be re-opened?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 19, 2015)

rainer_d

If you want to re-opening a PR, please don't hesitate to report your issue in the PR as you did. Have in mind that only the OP and a FreeBSD port committer can re-open the PRs.


----------

